# Favorite TV shows of your childhood...



## Maestro (Aug 10, 2009)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I have been talking with a friend of mine lately who now has a child. Through our... erhm... chit-chat, the conversation eventually ended up on the difference between the children shows of nowadays and the ones we had when we were kids.

And I was wondering, just for fun, what was your favorite TV show(s) when you were a kid ?

On my side, even though I liked _Transformers_, I must say my favorite one was certainly _G.I. Joe_... For some reasons my mother didn't want me to watch it... But I did anyways! 

An other show I enjoyed watching when I was a kid (even though it only lasted two seasons, and even though I generally hate Anime (I think most of Anime shows are made by some kind of weird-ass perverts in Japan)) was _Sous le signe des Mousquetaires_. But somehow I think that show never got translated into English.

That last show was a special order by the gouvernment in the late 80s (story doesn't tell if it was the Japanese or French gouvernment) to introduce kids to French literature... And it worked out great for me ! It got me interrested in both French and English literature. (Alexandre Dumas was good but Shakespeare was better.) Although for the ones who read the book, there were a few differences between the TV show and the book. (I.E. In the book, Constance is Bonacieux's wife, while in the show she is his daughter... Guess the producers didn't want to put a love triangle affair in a show for kids. Or, in the TV show, Aramis is a girl who disguised herself into a man to accomplish a vengeance while in the book... Well, Aramis *is* a man.)







Anyway... What was your favorite TV show when you were a kid ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Fireball XL5


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine were Johhny Quest and the Thunderbirds...

But I also really liked the Adventures of Superman (with George Reeves), Hogan's Heros, Bonanza and the Green Hornet (with Bruce Lee as Kato)


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2009)

Tintin was a must see for me:






McCloud, too:


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 10, 2009)

Baa, Baa, Black Sheep. MASH.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Tintin was a must see for me:


Ever notice how the Bordurian fighter aircraft looked remarkably like a Bf109?


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Ever notice how the Bordurian fighter aircraft looked remarkably like a Bf109?



Nope.


----------



## imalko (Aug 10, 2009)

He-man and the Masters of the Universe (Filmation series aired in the late eighties in my country) fallowed by Ninja Turtles...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 10, 2009)

Hogan's heros, Gilligan, various cartoons


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2009)

You guys and gals can look back..... when you were a child, and think about the TV shows you watched. When I grew
up, through the '40's, TV was not around. We got our first TV in 1945. It was a black white, 13 inch round tube.
It was a Bendix, and the only reason we got one was my mother worked for Bendix where they made the things. 

I lived in Baltimore, MD and the city didn't even have a TV station. We got TV from WashDC, and it didn't come on the
air till 1800..... and went off at midnight !!! Everything was "live" they hadn't invented video recorders yet. We use
to get the news, wrestling, quiz shows, some local sports, and live commercials. There were no shows like you have
today !! 

So.... in a word.... I never had any favorite shows as a kid..... We use to listen to the radio, but that's fodder for
a different thread......

Charles


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 10, 2009)

The A Team, The Real Ghostbusters, Thundercats, Dungeons Dragons


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Chips, Transformers, Dukes of Hazzard. I loved Thundercats too NG! Riptide, Tour of Duty. Cheers was another one!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2009)

ccheese said:


> -cut-
> So.... in a word.... I never had any favorite shows as a kid..... We use to listen to the radio, but that's fodder for
> a different thread......
> 
> Charles



To go slightly OT:
Ever listened to "The Mercury Theatre On The Air", "The Shadow" and "Campbell Playhouse" then?
I know that those shows are from the 30's, but they must have been rerun somehow, as they were recorded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 10, 2009)

Captain Video, Superman, The Honeymooners (my all time favorite), Crusader Rabbit, The Three Stooges

TO


----------



## Torch (Aug 10, 2009)

Diver Dan,Sea Hunt,Bugs Bunny and the rest of the Looney toones characters are some..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2009)

Speed Racer, Star Trek, and Bugs Bunny.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> To go slightly OT:
> Ever listened to "The Mercury Theatre On The Air", "The Shadow" and "Campbell Playhouse" then?
> I know that those shows are from the 30's, but they must have been rerun somehow, as they were recorded.




I remember the Shadow, it use to come on on Sunday, about 1800, and was sponsored by "Blue Coal".
"Who knows...... what evil.... lurks in the hearts of men ....? "The Shadow knows......"

The radio program that was my favorite was "Mr. District Attorney".... like I said, fodder for another
thread.

We now return to the subject at hand..... Favorite TV shows....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 10, 2009)

Favorite westerns.....

The Lone Ranger, Gunsmoke, Have Gun Will Travel, Hopalong Cassidy

TO


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Ever notice how the Bordurian fighter aircraft looked remarkably like a Bf109?





BikerBabe said:


> Nope.


Then check this out!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Adam-12, Hawaii 5-0, McCloud, All in the Family, Rat Patrol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, Adam-12 and Emergency. I'd forgotten about those 2.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2009)

Can't forget the Addams Family and the Munsters!!

Who remembers the arguments in school about who was hotter, Lily Munster or Morticia Addams?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 10, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Can't forget the Addams Family and the Munsters!!
> 
> Who remembers the arguments in school about who was hotter, Lily Munster or Morticia Addams?



Morticia had the nicer body! 

TO


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2009)

I loved the Wild Wild West, Hogan's Heroes, Star Trek, and some others I will think about later, I am sure.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2009)

Still think Yvonne DeCarlo was good looking!

Remember the show "Along came Bronson"?


----------



## Jester's Dead (Aug 10, 2009)

Jonny Quest, Adam-12, Tonight Show with Johnny Carson (always a treat to stay up late to watch Johnny!), Hogan's Heroes, I Dream of Jeannie ( I was soooo in love with Barbara Eden) and Gilligan's Island (Mary Anne!)


----------



## Jester's Dead (Aug 10, 2009)

Oops. Forgot to attach Babs.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Remember the show "Along came Bronson"?





I remember that show!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 11, 2009)

It was actually called "Then Came Bronson", close enough though! (not bad for thinking about that show for the first time in about 30 years)

He just looked cool with his cheap sunglasses, cruising around on that red motorcycle


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 11, 2009)

I always loved catching "Twilight Zone" episodes. For regular watching, it was usually "GI Joe" and "Transformers" after school, and maybe "The Cosby Show" sometime during the week. I'd sit and watch "Baa Baa Blacksheep" with Dad when he found it on TV, and sometimes "Wagon Train" on the weekends. Oh, and when I could get away with it, there was a show hosted by Gilbert Godfrey (most annoying man ever) called "Up All Night", which played all the awesome old B-rated SciFi, Fantasy, and post-Apocalyptic movies from the 80s.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 11, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Still think Yvonne DeCarlo was good looking!
> 
> Remember the show "Along came Bronson"?



She sure was in the Ten Commandments!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 11, 2009)

Almost forgot...I also loved Soap. That was funny!


----------



## Condora (Aug 11, 2009)

ccheese said:


> You guys and gals can look back..... when you were a child, and think about the TV shows you watched. When I grew up, through the '40's, TV was not around. We got our first TV in 1945.



Don't feel so lonely, CCheese: I'm a bit younger, but it's the same picture here.
There was no regular coverage here until 57, and until the 80s, the emission was just a few hours (except on weekends). 
And as late as 1970, Sunday could have this programs: 
about lunchtime, mass (catholic country, it's a MUST!);
then, an agriculture program;
Animation program (the guy who did it died last week), with Bugs Bunny/Woody Woodpecker/etc.;
an Opera (not Oprah, the one were the fat lady sings all the time);
Bullfight;
News;
The "PM" addressing the country;
A movie (I remember some Fred Astaire or Esther Williams movies);​It makes you younger guys WISH to have lived it, no?
So it was no big deal not to have a TV set at home until the 80s. I remember everybody gathering at some relative's place when there was something interesting (like the moon landing, which was covered non-stop for 18h!).


----------



## vonmallard (Aug 11, 2009)

some of the favorites of my youth, the world of dysney, sugarfoot, maverick, combat!, 12 o'clock high, wanted dead or aliv, and of course saturday morning cartoons...heckle and Jeckle, mighty mouse, bugs bunny and gang, clutch cargo.


----------



## Torch (Aug 11, 2009)

The last shows I was allowed to watch before going to bed on Sunday nights was the Disney Show, Ed Sullivan and a great show called the Hollywood Palace I think, comedians,singers(ala Dean Martin) and also the daring Rowen and Martins Laugh In..


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 11, 2009)

Another one I forgot...The Cousteau specials. That is what made me want to be a diver.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 11, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Another one I forgot...The Cousteau specials. That is what made me want to be a diver.



That makes two of us! 
That series that he made in the 60's/70's was brilliant.



GrauGeist said:


> Then check this out!



Ah - nice! 

Oh, I almost forgot:
Soap (- as one of you goys mentioned earlier), it was hilarious.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHQT3Omqtw_






I Love Lucy - danish tv had apparently bought a lot of episodes of that series in the early 70's. I loved that! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t4ql-r406Q_

This "Vitameatavegamin" clip can still get me to laugh so hard that my eyes are watering! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlRRQ81ZRJs_






How The West Was Won - _all _my female friends and I was totally _mad _about Luke Macahan (Bruce Boxleitner). 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTu9HaHDI0A_


----------



## Torch (Aug 11, 2009)

My father actually helped refurbish the Galypso in Southern France, That was a great show.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 11, 2009)

Phil Silvers as Sgt Bilko, All in the Family, Honeymooners, The Odd Couple, Beverly Hillbillies , Get Smart, Sky King and the ones I hated Flipper , Littlest Hobo amd Skippy the Bush Kangaroo


----------



## Civettone (Aug 11, 2009)

A-team all the way !

They had somre reruns a couple of years ago. It was painfully demythifying.

Kris


----------



## trackend (Aug 12, 2009)

Sea hunt with Loyd Bridges, Peticoat Junction, supercar, whirly birds, and my favourite was space patrol.
but coming close behind was the avengers with Honor Blackman as Cathy Gale


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 12, 2009)

Cant forget the lady (Airwolf) and her crew. Airwolf was a great show.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 12, 2009)

I also watched the Carol Burnett Show. She was so dang funny. I'm sad to mention I watched the Brady Bunch and I thought their back yard was real grass. I didn't know it was astro turf.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 12, 2009)

Almost forgot!

McHales Navy, another all time favorite!

TO


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 12, 2009)

The Gerry Anderson stable got a big thumbs up

Thunderbirds
Stingray
Captain Scarlet

did anyone else think they had pacy music scores too?

don't know if Fireball XL-5 was one of his and Sylvia's but that too.
I was never that fond of Joe90 for some reason

Others were

Garrison's Guerillas 
Planet of the Apes
Star Trek
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea 
Tom Jerry
The Invaders 
The Time Tunnel


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I watched Quantum Leap, Star Trek N.G. and DS9 too. Quantum Leap was one of my favorites.


----------



## muller (Aug 12, 2009)

I loved the anime shows in the 80's, 

anyone remember G-Force...






and Ulyyses 31?


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 12, 2009)

muller said:


> I loved the anime shows in the 80's,
> 
> anyone remember G-Force...
> 
> ...



Can't say as I do, but those heroes look remarkably like Speed Racer.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention... An other show I enjoyed watching (even though I was too young to really understand English) was the Muppet Show (actually, I'm surprised no one mentioned it yet). I remember they re-ran a few seasons on the CBC until the late 80s. I clearly remember that clip from the Swedish Chef...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqohiMy_CU_


----------



## Condora (Aug 13, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention... An other show I enjoyed watching (even though I was too young to really understand English) was the Muppet Show (actually, I'm surprised no one mentioned it yet). I remember they re-ran a few seasons on the CBC until the late 80s. I clearly remember that clip from the Swedish Chef...
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqohiMy_CU_




Always liked that show, still do.
And some guys I know told me that the swedish chef was a based on a british TV-chef who actually was norwegian or danish.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2009)

Star Trek, Combat...enjoying the re-runs Saturday mornings at the moment! Rat Patrol, Time Tunnel.... Thunderbirds, Johnny Quest..to name a few!


----------



## Condora (Aug 13, 2009)

Geez, I'm feeling old, really old. 
Some of the things you guys mentions, I do not have the foggiest idea what you're talking about...

Gonna start a new thread, on "old geezer's stuff".


----------



## Maestro (Aug 14, 2009)

Condora said:


> Always liked that show, still do.
> And some guys I know told me that the swedish chef was a based on a british TV-chef who actually was norwegian or danish.



Really ? I just hope that chef was a better cook than the Muppets' chef... Otherwise a lot of peoples would have ended up at the hospital... Including himself !


----------



## Condora (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I liked his chocolat moose...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 14, 2009)

Get smart and Hogan's Heroes were my favourites. Does anyone remember "Land of the giants"? Now that was cool!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr. Who!!!!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 14, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Dr. Who!!!!


You get Dr Who in the US?
What do you think of it?


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Does anyone remember "Land of the giants"?


Sure do
I think the vessel was called Spendthrift or something


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Does anyone remember "Land of the giants"? Now that was cool!!



Yeah.....I watched it too.


----------



## Torch (Aug 14, 2009)

And used to watch F Troop also..Yust looked up The Hollywood Palace on YOUTUBE, it was a great variety show....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> You get Dr Who in the US?
> What do you think of it?


They used to show Dr. Who back in the 70's, along with Montey Python's Flying Circus 

Dr. Who was definately out there...



Torch said:


> And used to watch F Troop also..Yust looked up The Hollywood Palace on YOUTUBE, it was a great variety show....


F-Troop was a great show, so was McHale's Navy!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 14, 2009)

I was able to pickup Dr. Who on BBC-America waaaaaay back in the late 80's. It was one of the six or seven stations that I was able to get with the bunnyears on my old clunker (barely color!) TV. It came on late on Saturday nights.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr. Who and Montey Python's Flying Circus were on PBS (channel 28, Los Angeles)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 14, 2009)

There is only ONE Dr. Who!!! 

Used to watch....

"Star Trek"
"The Prisoner"
"Monty Python"
"The Rockford Files"
"Ultra Man"
"Speed Racer"
"The Twilight Zone" _original_

trying to remember some others.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2009)

CPO Sharky was always great. Wasn't there a show based on a movie about a pink submarine (mixed red and white primer)???


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 14, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> CPO Sharky was always great. Wasn't there a show based on a movie about a pink submarine (mixed red and white primer)???



The movie was "Operation Petticoat", IIRC. I always did admire the "requisition officer"'s skills!

And yes...Tom Baker was THE best Doctor! Gotta love that scarf!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2009)

Haven't heard anyone mention Get Smart yet!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 15, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> The movie was "Operation Petticoat", IIRC. I always did admire the "requisition officer"'s skills!
> 
> And yes...Tom Baker was THE best Doctor! Gotta love that scarf!!!



You are correct RA, Operation Petticoat it is.
Operation Petticoat (1959)
It even had a very young Mrs. C (Marion Ross) from "Happy's Days" in the cast.

No particular order to these:

Happy Days (1974)
Star Trek (1966)
The Rockford Files (1974)
I Dream of Jeannie (1965)
Bewitched (1964)
The Partridge Family (1970) (  Lori was hot, OK)
Mork Mindy (1978 )
M*A*S*H (1972)
The Love Boat (1977)
Charlie's Angels (1976)
Fantasy Island (1978 )
The Rat Patrol (1966)

The scary part is that I know this isn't all of them.

Wheels


----------



## imalko (Aug 15, 2009)

Did someone watched animated series "Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs"? Don't know about elsewhere, but it was quite popular in my country when I was a kid with multiple reruns over couple of years.

Some television series which I also enjoyed were "Napoleon and Josephine - A Love Story" (Armand Assante is still Napoleon in my eyes, he was brilliant in that role), "North and South" and "Star trek TNG". (Sure there are few more just can't remember right now...)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 15, 2009)

"The Fugitive"

The last episode in 1967, when the "one-armed man" was finally confronted and killed, was one of the highest rated shows ever, up to that time.

TO


----------



## drgondog (Aug 15, 2009)

Pre teen - Disney, Warner Bros - Looney Toons, Crusader Rabbit and Dudley Do Right (early versions of both), CBS- Airpower and Victory at Sea series
Early teen - Disney, Sea hunt, Maverick, Gunsmoke, Wanted-dead or alive, Have Gun will Travel, Twilight Zone, all Cousteau specials, 
"Bridge" years through 1965-1967or so - Combat, Fugitive, Carol Burnett Show (can't quite remember if she started this early), Disney wildlife specials, all of the above until they died


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2009)

Oops, almost forgot "The Invisible Man" with David McCallum:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L4H5JlPf1M_

I remember M*A*S*H too, "Happy Days", "Richie Brockelman", "Holmes Yoyo", "Delvecchio", "Bring 'Em Back Alive" and "The Rockford Files". 
Hey, there was also that funny series in b/w about this zany family which had a severed hand running around and helping out here and there...dunno what it's called, though, but they all looked slightly whacky as far as I remember.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> ...Hey, there was also that funny series in b/w about this zany family which had a severed hand running around and helping out here and there...dunno what it's called, though, but they all looked slightly whacky as far as I remember.


That was the Addams Family!

The hand's name was "Thing"


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> That was the Addams Family!
> 
> The hand's name was "Thing"



Okay, thanks for the info, GG.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2009)

Anybody remember a show called "Stutz Bearcat" or something similar that starred Rod Taylor with a ...Stutz Bearcat?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Aug 16, 2009)

Star Trek - The Original Series


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Anybody remember a show called "Stutz Bearcat" or something similar that starred Rod Taylor with a ...Stutz Bearcat?



I hadn't heard of it before but I did a quick search and found this:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkqtbWnxcvg_

It looks interesting.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2009)

Dam, I did not remember it at all until you posted the link Wheels.

Cripes, I'm old!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats it! I think I watched every show just to see that car.


----------



## trackend (Aug 17, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Oops, almost forgot "The Invisible Man" with David McCallum:



I never saw anything in that show the plots were very thin but occassionaly I didnt see the punch line coming


----------



## Crunch (Aug 17, 2009)

Thundercats
GIJoe
Centurions
Gumby
The Sooty Show
TMNT
Captain Planet
Toxic Crusaders

In no particular order....


----------



## Crunch (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, and voltron.

And Superted.


----------



## Civettone (Aug 17, 2009)

Crunch said:


> Thundercats
> GIJoe
> Centurions
> Gumby
> ...


Oh yeah Thundercats! I actually saw a guy in the gym wearing a Thundercats T-shirt, so cool!







I should also mention He-Man too!

Kris


----------



## Marcel (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw The A-Team and the Dukes of Hazard and the other usual stuff. One series really springs to mind and that was the BBC series "Colditz", about Oflag IV-C POW camp. My father watched it and I watched with him. Made a huge impact on my brother and me. I later bought the books written by Pat Reid and the book by Reinhard Eggers. Anybody knows if that series is on DVD available somewhere?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 17, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Thats it! I think I watched every show just to see that car.



There were some more episodes at this guys channel: 
YouTube - redgreen303's Channel


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Used to love Knight Rider. Tried watching a few re-runs earlier this year, it was almost painful.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 17, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Used to love Knight Rider. Tried watching a few re-runs earlier this year, it was almost painful.


I've found that to be true of several of the shows I watched as a kid.
Some hold up but most don't.
Knight Rider being one of them that didn't for me either.


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've found 3 of may favorites do not.
A-Team. Highly trained ex-soldiers who can never seem to shoot anyone, even when they are spraying lead all over. Anyone know the gun they always seemed to use?

Knight Rider. Several episodes story's were just terrible and seemed just barely enough of a story to be able to film something to out on TV.

Dukes Of Hazzard. Basic premise for every show is as follows.
1-Boss Hogg has a scheme to either get rich, or remove the Dukes off of their land.
2-Dukes find out about the weekly scheme. 
3-There is a car chase where the Dukes jump a river, house, or another car there by foiling Boss Hogg's scheme.
The End.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 17, 2009)

You summed those three up perfectly.
I watched all three of them too.

Was it an AR-15/M16 rifle that they used on the A-team ?
I seem to remember Murdoch using a 50 caliber in the opening credits...

Daisy Duke (Catherine Bach) is easy on the eyes until you see her now.
She has not aged well.


Wheels


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I know Hannibal always used some stainless steel MG, not sure on the model, but I always thought they looked cool.

Agree Wheels. She has not aged well.


----------



## Civettone (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah I know what you guys mean. It's painful to see those reruns. 


And the semi-automatics were no M-16s. I can't come up with what they were, but I looked it up once. Easy to find. But I remember it wasn't Armelite.

Kris


----------



## Condora (Aug 18, 2009)

Civettone said:


> Yeah I know what you guys mean. It's painful to see those reruns.
> 
> 
> And the semi-automatics were no M-16s. I can't come up with what they were, but I looked it up once. Easy to find. But I remember it wasn't Armelite.
> ...



As far as I remember, they either had M-16 (they have evolved a lot all these years, the early models were a bit different) or Ruger Mini-14s...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 18, 2009)

Apparently they used both the Mini 14 and the M16.
Plus several more...
A-Team, The - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database


Wheels


----------



## proton45 (Aug 18, 2009)

For me its got to be the 1960's BATMAN...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0UJaprpxrk_


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's it. The Mini 14 was the one I was thinking of. Great find.


----------



## Civettone (Aug 18, 2009)

From A-Team, The - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database

Apparently the following weapons were used in the series:

1 Ruger Mini 14 GB 
2 Browning Hi-Power 
3 Intratec TEC-9 
4 Unknown Smith Wesson 
5 Colt M1911 
6 M16A1 
7 M60 
8 (Fake) XM177 
9 MAC-10 
10 Uzi Carbine 
11 Micro Uzi 
12 HK91A2 
13 HK94A3 
14 AKM 
15 Norinco Type 56 
16 S&W Model 29 






Kris


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2009)

Pimped out assult weapons.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2009)

Marcel said:


> I saw The A-Team and the Dukes of Hazard and the other usual stuff. One series really springs to mind and that was the BBC series "Colditz", about Oflag IV-C POW camp. My father watched it and I watched with him. Made a huge impact on my brother and me. I later bought the books written by Pat Reid and the book by Reinhard Eggers. Anybody knows if that series is on DVD available somewhere?



Yep! I own this one (finally found it at a used-book store): Amazon.com: Colditz: WWII: Jason Priestley, Timothy West, James Fox, Sophia Myles, Damian Lewis, Tom Hardy, Laurence Fox, Stuart Orme: Movies TV

This is the book I own about Colditz, I'll have to look around for those you mentioned: Amazon.com: Colditz: The Definitive History: The Untold Story of World War II's Great Escapes (9780060012861): Henry Chancellor: Books


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

Maestro said:


> Greetings ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> I have been talking with a friend of mine lately who now has a child. Through our... erhm... chit-chat, the conversation eventually ended up on the difference between the children shows of nowadays and the ones we had when we were kids.
> 
> ...


Easy question "The Twilight Zone"--my favorite of all- a Former SS prison guard is tormented by his dreams- his only relief is to visit the Louve, and view a painting of Jesus Christ rescuing some sailors caught in a malestorm-- then he would go to sleep, praying the Lord to "Put him in the picture"-- In other words, his prayers for salvation. When he awoke, he was "In The Picture" but the picture had been changed to the painting of the three crosses at Mount Goltha, and he was now the thief dying on the left of Jesus Christ. I have never forgotten that episode. 


BikerBabe said:


> To go slightly OT:
> Ever listened to "The Mercury Theatre On The Air", "The Shadow" and "Campbell Playhouse" then?
> I know that those shows are from the 30's, but they must have been rerun somehow, as they were recorded.


Lamont Cranston and the sound of a creaking door opening- "The Shadow" indeed.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 30, 2018)

No. 1 is Romanian Movie "Un Comisar Acuza" With Romanian SuperStar RIP Sergio Nicolaescu ...
No. 2 Is Secret Army, Resistance fighters rescue downed Allied pilots!
No. 3 is Lolek I Bolek
No. 4 is Pat I Mat
No. 5 is ...
Too many other ones ... I don't remember them now!


----------

